# I brought the bag with me



## zinc

Hi.  Say I'm at Albert Heijn and I have brought my reusable plastic bag with me to carry my stuff home, but they try to charge me for it at the cashier.  "Ik heb de tas met mij gebracht" ?  Thanks.


----------



## volkonsky

Ik heb een tas bij. / Ik heb een tas meegebracht.


----------



## Suehil

Or 'ik heb deze tas zelf meegenomen'.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

or even, "dit is m'n eigen tas".


----------



## zinc

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Timidinho

volkonsky said:


> Ik heb een tas bij.


In the Netherlands I would say: Ik heb een tas bij *me*.


----------



## Joel Smit

Timidinho said:


> In the Netherlands I would say: Ik heb een tas bij *me*.



You would say something like that on your way in, to inform them that you came with your own bag, toch?

When asked on the way out you should probably use one of the other sentences suggested here: "Ik heb deze tas zelf meegebracht"


----------



## Lopes

At Albert Heijn they only charge you for a bag when you specifically ask them or put one between your groceries.. This thread can be closed


----------

